

Is what you're working on “Steve Jobs Finished”? - gregulator
https://medium.com/@GregPrisament/is-it-steve-jobs-finished-8064cbb2fa68

======
hoodoof
No, because I don't work for Apple with an endless supply of money, I can't
polish every damn thing because I need to finish it.

